
Failure of Anti-Drone Tests Exposes U.S. Airport Vulnerability - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-21/failure-of-anti-drone-tests-exposes-u-s-airport-vulnerability
======
sschueller
What is the procedure if a large flock of birds decide to loiter at an
airport? I would think birds are just as dangerous and a drone for aircraft.

